

The problem behind mobile TOR browsers' ip disclosure - ytch
http://xordern.net/ip-leakage-of-mobile-tor-browsers.html

======
angry_octet
I'd really like to know if the core problem, the broken android security model
(which allows escaping from firewall/vpn settings by activating another app)
will be fixed. Will be interesting to see what the blackphone does.

------
Rhapso
The solution I use for this is that when you run a rooted phone you can set
tor to wrap the socket interface for almost every network enabled app without
that app breaking.

